# Anyone listen to King Krule?



## leito (May 9, 2021)

He’s my favourite musician. Was gonna see him live last year in Toronto until all this corona shit got in the way. Anyone ever been to one of his concerts?


----------



## WanderLost (May 11, 2021)

I like it and the solo stuff. Never been to the shows though.


----------



## saul (Jul 18, 2021)

yea i like his music its a vibe


----------

